# Stoeger cougar 8040F



## njoenks (Jul 23, 2014)

Have a new Stoeger Cougar 8040F, I switched the mag release for left-hand use, is there a oversized mag release available? Also I read on my factory magazine 40S&W/357 SIG, can I buy a .357 SIG barrel and shoot this as well? Thanks


----------



## njoenks (Jul 23, 2014)

Update: I checked the beretta website and the parts breakdown appears to show that the 8357 barrel will fit the 8040 frame.


----------

